# Re: [EVDL] Throttle pots available



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Throttle pots available*



> gottdi wrote:
> >
> > Any one know of any good used throttle pots available? I will be getting
> > my controller this week and will want a throttle pot in my hands by next
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Throttle pots available*

Yo can go to ebay and do a search for this item number: 150220197587.

It come from India but it is a lot less than the price curtis wants for a PB6.

rodger
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Throttle pots available*

Call me ignorant, but it sure doesn't look difficult
to make your own PB-6 equivalent. Seems you could
get a 5k (or 20k) ohm pot as many have discussed here
for part replacement, mount it to a small steel or
aluminum plate, with a bend on one side to mount the
far end of the return spring. The arm could be done
several ways... I have a large stock of old radio
knobs that could have a throw arm attached to it.

Has anyone else done this as homebrew before?

I don't mean to be a cheapster, but I can't understand
why such a basic component should cost even the India
item's price!

Scott

p.s. Yes, people can cite safety issues with a
homemade item. So, no need to respond if that's your
take on why not to do so. Thanks. Just trying to save
bandwidth on this issue.


____________________________________________________________________________________
Be a better friend, newshound, and 
know-it-all with Yahoo! Mobile. Try it now. http://mobile.yahoo.com/;_ylt=Ahu06i62sR8HDtDypao8Wcj9tAcJ 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Throttle pots available*

I agree that it would be an easy matter to even duplicate the curtis pot box,
or even improve it (better spring, or a bracket to hold the throttle cable).
I think people go with the PB-6 for convenience. It is already made, works,
and can be had in a few days (shipping time). It's simply a matter of
building your own and trusting your craftsmanship. I have a PB-6 in my car
because it came with the car. I might consider building my own in my next
car, using a double pot or something even more reliable.


-Jon Glauser




> Scott Collins wrote:
> >
> > Call me ignorant, but it sure doesn't look difficult
> > to make your own PB-6 equivalent.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Throttle pots available*

A number of vehicles use pots on the accelerators. The Dodge, Ford and
Chevy diesel trucks are throttle by wire. The 2006 Honda Accord does as
well. I'd figure out what uses what and visit an auto wrecker.

-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/Throttle-pots-available-tp15820879p15830256.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Throttle pots available*

It's the figuring out what uses what that is the hard part. I looked into =
this a little for my conversion and finally decided it was just easier to g=
o with the Curtis PB6. Yes, they cost money, and yes they wear, but most h=
omemade EV's have one so they can't be all that bad. I'll let you all know=
if/when mine starts getting flakey.

damon

> Date: Tue, 4 Mar 2008 19:41:23 -0800
> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Throttle pots available
> =

> =

> =

> A number of vehicles use pots on the accelerators. The Dodge, Ford and
> Chevy diesel trucks are throttle by wire. The 2006 Honda Accord does as
> well. I'd figure out what uses what and visit an auto wrecker.

_________________________________________________________________
Climb to the top of the charts!Play the word scramble challenge with sta=
r power.
http://club.live.com/star_shuffle.aspx?icid=3Dstarshuffle_wlmailtextlink_jan

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Throttle pots available*

The PB6 scares me, one single cheap ass non sealed pot, linked by
wire to the accelerator is just asking for trouble in my mind.

So, I bought an accelerator pedal from a VW with built in pots:

http://www.electric-lemon.com/files/images/pedal_0.jpg
http://www.electric-lemon.com/files/images/opened_0.jpg

The pedal has two wipers that are of somewhat strange configuration,
the resistance is in the 1k to 2k range so they're not suitable for
directly driving a Curtis. However, it was easy enough to design an
adapter circuit that converts the input to something the Curtis likes.
I also built some fault checking into the circuit so if the two pots
deviate more than 10% from each other it will activate a contactor.








> damon henry <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > It's the figuring out what uses what that is the hard part. I looked into this a little for my conversion and finally decided it was just easier to go with the Curtis PB6. Yes, they cost money, and yes they wear, but most homemade EV's have one so they can't be all that bad. I'll let you all know if/when mine starts getting flakey.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Throttle pots available*

Skip it. I bought one and wont be using it. Very bad quality, although the seller in very nice, the part is not.


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected]
Sent: Tuesday, 4 March 2008 12:03 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Throttle pots available

Yo can go to ebay and do a search for this item number: 150220197587.

It come from India but it is a lot less than the price curtis wants for a PB6.

rodger
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Throttle pots available*

What VW is the pedal from?
I rigged a normal cheap 25K pot to my Escort throttle
body for now, but I'm also going to build a conversion
circuit that will take any resistance input and
convert it to the 0 to 5k the curtis needs, so I can
use the original escort TPS.
Jack
--- Peter Gabrielsson <[email protected]>


> wrote:
> 
> > The PB6 scares me, one single cheap ass non sealed
> > pot, linked by
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Throttle pots available*

> --- Peter Gabrielsson <[email protected]>


> > wrote:
> >
> > > The PB6 scares me, one single cheap ass non sealed
> > > pot, linked by
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Throttle pots available*

The precharge controller I built measures the battery
current, and if the pedal-off switch is on and battery
current still flowing it turns off the main contactor.
This detects more than a bad throttle pot, and makes
it independant of the throttle pot, which is wired to
the high-voltage controller.
It found a worn TPS in the escort that was sticking,
as well as my controller failures.
Jack



> --- Alternative Energy Guy <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > > --- Peter Gabrielsson
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Throttle pots available*



> Peter Gabrielsson wrote:
> > The PB6 scares me, one single cheap ass non sealed pot, linked by
> > wire to the accelerator is just asking for trouble in my mind.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Throttle pots available*



> Jack Murray wrote:
> > I rigged a normal cheap 25K pot to my Escort throttle
> > body for now, but I'm also going to build a conversion
> > circuit that will take any resistance input and
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Throttle pots available*

I know that the later TDI's (maybe all of the TDI's) had the throttle by
wire... people retrofitting these engines into other vehicles have to deal
with this, because there is no place to hook up the throttle cable that goes
to the old gas pedal....

Z



> Doug Weathers <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > That's slick - which VW did it come from?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Throttle pots available*

It's from some diesel VW, Golf, Jetta, passat. I think they all use
the same or similar unit.

If you search ebay for "drive by wire VW" you'll find a handful.




> Jack Murray <[email protected]> wrote:
> > What VW is the pedal from?
> > I rigged a normal cheap 25K pot to my Escort throttle
> > body for now, but I'm also going to build a conversion
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Throttle pots available*

A 1-turn 25K pot works as 5k pot for 90-degree
movement of the throttle, that is what I replaced the
OEM unit with. The good quality OEM Ford pot does .5
to 3.5K,
I want to use it instead of the cheap unsealed 25K
pot.
What is interesting is that a programmable digital
conversion unit could use almost any kind of throttle
from different kinds of cars and generate the 0-5k for
the curtis.
Jack



> --- Chuck Homic <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Jack Murray wrote:
> > > I rigged a normal cheap 25K pot to my Escort
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Throttle pots available*

It's from some diesel VW, Golf, Jetta, passat. I think they all use
the same or similar unit.

If you search ebay for "drive by wire VW" you'll find a handful.


Many, if not most, vehicles these days use DBW systems. Normally the
outputs of the DBW pots go into the engine management computer, and it
looks at the outputs of the two (or sometimes three) pots, and the
brake and clutch pedals, and creates a 'trusted accelerator pedal
position' value in software. Remember the EV1 pot - a triple pot?
That design is shared amongst most of the GM family. It allows a
one-pot failure to have no driveability problems, and a two-pot failure
can still allow the vehicle to run, though with additional rules.
This approach is pretty much the norm in ICE engine management
design, and has been for many years. The pots are normally arranged
as voltage dividers - from a 5V supply, they generate a signal from
between 0.45 and 4.5 volts. Often two pots are crossed so one goes
from 0.45 to 4.5 volts, the other does the opposite. The triple pot
system actually has a third pot with a different slope. I posted the
workings of that pot on this list some time back.

BTW, the +5 volt supply is normally buffered - if you are designing
something like this, the NCV8184 is a typical IC used to supply a sensor
power line in a vehicle. Never run the internal +5 supply out to a
pin!

-Dale

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Throttle pots available*

This is my first post. Other than the recent overflow of traffic regarding claims of
censorship, this list has been a great resource!

I'm in the planning stages for a Ford Focus (just had to get a car from the current
millenium for my conversion since I plan to drive it a while)

I just put my check in the mail to KTA Services for the motor, controller, etc. Kind of
scary putting out thousands of $ for a kit without instructions!

Anyway, my qestion is about degradation or failure of Curtis Pot Boxes. (I included one in
my order.) Do you guys put these up in the engine comparment where there's lots of
moisture, dust, temperature variation, etc? Any reason I can't put it inside the engine
comparment and run just the wires out to the controller? has anyone doen this and still had
the problems that have been discussed?

Thanks,
Chris


<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>
To a pessimist it's half empty,
To an optimist it's half full,
To an engineer it's twice as large as necessary
<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>


--- Peter Gabrielsson <[email protected]>


> wrote:
> 
> > The PB6 scares me, one single cheap ass non sealed
> > pot, linked by
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Throttle pots available*



> Doug Weathers <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >
> > Peter Gabrielsson wrote:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Throttle pots available*

As an alternative for those planning a Zilla based conversion, it can 
work with an optional Hall Effect pedal:
http://www.evsource.com/tls_throttle.php



> Peter Gabrielsson wrote:
> > The PB6 scares me, one single cheap ass non sealed pot, linked by
> > wire to the accelerator is just asking for trouble in my mind.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Throttle pots available*

Welcome to the list! Most of the time the Curtis pot boxes are put in the
engine compartment because thats where the throttle cable comes out. Most
of the time there is no problem. I think that after many (>5?) years of
daily use they start to wear out, not sure-- mine still works. I plan on
moving mine into a closed box along with the contactors to keep them water
and dirt free in the engine compartment. You could put it in the passenger
compartment if you want, it's just harder to hookup the linkage I would
imagine. Now that someone mentioned the VW go pedals I am quite attracted
to that method! No funky linkages to deal with there!

With either setup, some kind of safety circuit is usually recommended. The
Zillas are nice because they have the Hairball which has tons of nice
features. I've been thinking it would be good business to make a system
similar to the Hairball for all the other controllers. Thats another topic
though 

-Jon Glauser



> Anyway, my qestion is about degradation or failure of Curtis Pot Boxes. (I
> included one in
> my order.) Do you guys put these up in the engine comparment where
> there's lots of
> moisture, dust, temperature variation, etc? Any reason I can't put it
> inside the engine
> comparment and run just the wires out to the controller? has anyone doen
> this and still had
> the problems that have been discussed?
>
> Thanks,
> Chris


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Throttle pots available*

Welcome!



> Chris Simon wrote:
> 
> > I'm in the planning stages for a Ford Focus (just had to get a car
> > from the current
> ...


----------

